# Dark Grainy Looking Stuff In Wet/dry



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I build a wet/dry filter,it has a 5gal bucket filled w/bio balls and on top of that is a drip plate with prefilter.The bucket is on a stand off in side of a 20gal rubber maid tub.Now the water level in the tub is lower than the bucket this way my bio balls are not submerged..anyway its been set up for about a month now and I have been seeing more and more of this grain like or hair like stuff on bottom of the water in wet/dry. It almost like a dark brown color. When I touch it it kinda dissolves in between my fingers..Im just hoping that is only a sh_t load of good bacteria accumulating on the bottom.Also should I worry about trying to stop this stuff from being sucked up by my return pump and being returned in to the aquarium?
Thanks for any advise,Ray


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

it could be algae


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I am also thinking its some kind of Organic material . Is there any light to grow algae, make sure nothing is decompossing in the tank or anything falling apart. If fish are doing fine I wouldnt worry about it .


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

thank you, and there is nothing decomposing all fish are great and kinda dark were wet/dry is but gets some light from the room because its along side of aquarium stand in corner.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

i would say it is some kind of algae then I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

i think it's this kind of scum stuff, if you dont like the look of it throw in some of those little ghost shrimp they will clean it out for you


----------

